
Ask HN: Is it typical to be required to supply a passport to be paid from China? - jMyles
I have a client right now and I&#x27;m only about 90% sure of their legitimacy.<p>They showed me the product already - it&#x27;s in a very early stage.  But not vapor.<p>But they want me to do a ten-day contract with an NDA (which is not terribly invasive; I may be willing to sign it).<p>But they also want me to send over all my banking info for a wire transfer and a scan of my passport.  They&#x27;re claiming that the only way to pay anyone electronically in China is to have a copy of their passport.<p>I can&#x27;t seem to verify this with a cursory search.<p>Anybody?
======
jeffmould
Your question sparked my curiosity. I did a little digging and came across
these two pages that may benefit you:

[http://www.chinalawblog.com/2013/01/service-companies-in-
chi...](http://www.chinalawblog.com/2013/01/service-companies-in-china-how-to-
get-paid.html)

[http://abovethelaw.com/2015/03/want-to-get-paid-by-a-
china-c...](http://abovethelaw.com/2015/03/want-to-get-paid-by-a-china-
company-do-these-three-things/)

Based on these articles it does seem that is the case. To be extra sure, you
may want to speak with your bank directly to find out, or even get the name of
the bank of your client and contact them directly (get their contact info off
the Internet and not from your client to avoid getting a fake contact).

I would be curious to know the answer myself.

